# anyone geese hunt by doyon?



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

anyolen geese hunt by doyon or devils lake?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

No idea what area you are referring to in the above post. "doyon" Do you have another spelling?


----------



## smokee (Sep 8, 2003)

Doyon is about a half-hour east of Devils Lake on Hwy 2. I'll be there next week looking for honkers as well, so I'd be interested in any input I can get here.

Browningboy - What days will you be there? Perhaps we can hook up or share info?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Good Luck Smokee, wear your flak jacket!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## smokee (Sep 8, 2003)

My father-in-law bought me a WWII combat helmet as a joke. Should I paint some cattails on it and put it in the truck?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

This kid is an idiot!! dont even respond to his post's :eyeroll:


----------



## smokee (Sep 8, 2003)

Looks to me like you just did.


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

i was there opening and it was grat
got dubled my limit
i jsut got back from the morning hunt there and it wasnt as good last week but i hope the nite is better
whose land r u goin on smokee?


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Might not be a good idea to advertise that you "got dubled your limit" of geese BB. In general, most COs and judges interpret the game laws to mean that you are limited to one limit of geese per day. :wink:


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

all hunters lie abotu what they get


----------



## Bartman (Apr 22, 2003)

They dont need to lie when they actually know how to hunt, get a life browningboy and go back to daycare


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

:eyeroll:


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

BB, have you STILL not learned how to spell?!!?!?


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

About 30 years ago we were waterfowl hunting in the Doyon area about this time of year and got caught in a blizzard and ended up sleeping in the Doyon Bar. And no wise cracking!! The Crary area was a great hunting area and I'm sure that it still is! Thanks for the memory.


----------

